

The word you should never use in sales, unless you’re referring to your competition - jslogan
http://b2brainmaker.com/b2b-lead-generation/the-word-you-should-never-use-in-sales-unless-youre-referring-to-your-competition/

======
brk
Synopsis: don't use the word "cheap".

